# How to minimize felt recoil?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

What's the best way to load .40 S&W to minimize felt recoil? Large bullet with light powder, or small and somewhat fast? We have to meet the IDPA power floor minimum of 125,000; bulet weight in grains times velocity in feet per second. After that I'm trying to find a load my new-to-shooting wife enjoys.

Even considering .357 Sig if that has a significant recoil reduction. On the Sig Forum armorers page I'm also asking about other work that can be done like springs, etc. As long as it functions reliabily and meets the minimums with a little margin for error we should be good.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Full lock out in both the wrists and elbows

use an agressive stance

high grip with thumbs forward toward the target and not crossed over


----------

